# Are expensive lighters worth it?



## Edgy85 (Oct 17, 2018)

Was interested in reading people's opinions on lighters. Like anything they go from dirt cheap to extortionate but they all do the same thing at the end of the day. Do you think it's a status thing? Or is it to do with the amount of contaminate that your cigar is exposed to?
I bought mines for 5 euros on holiday and it's perfect used it dozens of times and I love it never had a problem.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

The contaminants usually come from the butane. I usually carry cheap lighters because stuff happens. On the flip side a good lighter will last a lot longer than a cheap lighter.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

If you use a GOOD fuel then even cheap lighters will work well, if you use the cheapest crap fuel you can find then even the most expensive lighters won’t work.


----------



## Edgy85 (Oct 17, 2018)

The gas if always used sounds quite clean but can you ever be too sure haha.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

OneStrangeOne said:


> If you use a GOOD fuel then even cheap lighters will work well, if you use the cheapest crap fuel you can find then even the most expensive lighters won't work.


 This...but, I'd add proper maintenance and filling/purging will also help both cheap and expensive lighters to last.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Edgy85 said:


> The gas if always used sounds quite clean but can you ever be too sure haha.


Questionable. If the can doesn't state the refinement level you can bet it's the minimum. Look for at least 3x refined. Purofine (Xikar) and Vector are recommended.

As for lighters, I have cheap ones I like well enough, but none beat the ST Dupont Maxijet (jet-flame or "torch") or IM Corona Double Corona (soft flame). If the one you have works for you go with it. Personally I don't like lighters with the actuator too close to the flame. Been burnt too many times by those. I prefer side actuators (Maxijet and Xikar Allume are two of my favorites) and side-wheel flint (IM Corona DC and ST Dupont soft flames, among others).


----------



## Edgy85 (Oct 17, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> Edgy85 said:
> 
> 
> > The gas if always used sounds quite clean but can you ever be too sure haha.
> ...


Perfect! Will do man.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Some purchase a lighter because of functionality. Others enjoy a luxury item.
Not unlike cars, watches, and thousands of other products, there's nothing wrong with either answer.

I enjoy beautiful lighters myself. Part of the experience of lighting a premium cigar.

Soft flame:



















Torch:


----------



## Edgy85 (Oct 17, 2018)

bpegler said:


> Some purchase a lighter because of functionality. Others enjoy a luxury item.
> Not unlike cars, watches, and thousands of other products, there's nothing wrong with either answer.
> 
> I enjoy beautiful lighters myself. Part of the experience of lighting a premium cigar.
> ...


To be fair that first lighter is an absolute babe! Where can I purchase such a thing.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Torching and touch ups are part of the experience. If you can afford one and will enjoy using it, it’s a no brainer. 
If you smoke good cigars, why wouldn’t you have a good lighter and use good fuel?


----------



## Edgy85 (Oct 17, 2018)

Rondo said:


> Torching and touch ups are part of the experience. If you can afford one and will enjoy using it, it's a no brainer.
> If you smoke good cigars, why wouldn't you have a good lighter and use good fuel?


Yeah I'm seeing the point now.

Might look for something a bit special as Christmas is just around the corner and you need to treat yourself sometimes.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Edgy85 said:


> To be fair that first lighter is an absolute babe! Where can I purchase such a thing.


Vintage Chic' Cigars carries them.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

bpegler said:


> Some purchase a lighter because of functionality. Others enjoy a luxury item.
> Not unlike cars, watches, and thousands of other products, there's nothing wrong with either answer.
> 
> I enjoy beautiful lighters myself. Part of the experience of lighting a premium cigar.
> ...


Holly molly the sticker shock on that torch.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I have cheap lighters that were under 10 dollars and mid-grade lighters that were in the 50 dollar range. Both function just fine all the time, but the more expensive torches seem to have a finer flame for touch ups. They are also more pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Edgy85 said:


> To be fair that first lighter is an absolute babe! Where can I purchase such a thing.





bpegler said:


> Vintage Chic' Cigars carries them.


Cigar Manor too. Their website is kinda' screwy, but their prices are good when they have them in stock.

Not sure about shipping to the UK from either, though. IIRC Savinelli is the distributor for Europe.

That's an IM Corona Double Corona in Pewter Etched finish, BTW @Edgy85.


----------



## Edgy85 (Oct 17, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> Edgy85 said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair that first lighter is an absolute babe! Where can I purchase such a thing.
> ...


Will check out those sites hopefully they ship international if not there's always Amazon I suppose &#128533;


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

The Devil has DuPonts on occasion, if you dare to dance with fire >


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I stick with xikar.. I've got a bunch and never have an issue. If I ever do they're under warranty...

You can get em new on eBay cheap. Cheaper than any deals on the sites I get emails from.

I lose too much crap to spend more than 50$ on a lighter.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Prometheus Magma II Purchased one $100 plus, had to return it, would only light about every 3rd strike. The ST Duponts are decent the Maxi and Mini but the Mini was too small for me. I have a quality soft flame that I use seldom.

Here is my favorite go two lighter, and have no trouble with touch ups, depends on how you hold it. Also my favorite fuel! As already stated bad fuel will ruin all lighters.

Vertigo triple flame under $10, over two years old never fails. Nice lighters are like nice watches but mine usually don’t get much use. The Vertigo gets all the use even at the high end Lounges. I spend more on a good pour of scotch than 3 of these. Lol


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

Olecharlie said:


> Prometheus Magma II Purchased one $100 plus, had to return it, would only light about every 3rd strike.


Happened to ALL big lighters I've had. Here's my excuse. When you pull the lighter's trigger, it first opens the gas valve, then it sparks. There is a piece of rubber pipe between the valve and burners. So when I shoot with a quick move of my thumb, the gas hasn't made it to the burner before the spark came. So I learned to light them with a bit of slower move; with kina hesitation (hear that hiss?) in the half-way of the trigger move. That way I can light all of them 10/10, while with normal quick move it's usually 1/2 or 1/3.
Small lighters usually don't need to be treated this way.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

bozoo said:


> Happened to ALL big lighters I've had. Here's my excuse. When you pull the lighter's trigger, it first opens the gas valve, then it sparks. There is a piece of rubber pipe between the valve and burners. So when I shoot with a quick move of my thumb, the gas hasn't made it to the burner before the spark came. So I learned to light them with a bit of slower move; with kina hesitation (hear that hiss?) in the half-way of the trigger move. That way I can light all of them 10/10, while with normal quick move it's usually 1/2 or 1/3.
> Small lighters usually don't need to be treated this way.


This was not the issue I had. It was the igniter.


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

Olecharlie said:


> This was not the issue I had. It was the igniter.


Sorry I didn't help. Well, there is a defect from time to time.


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Prometheus dipped in quality ~2 years ago. Assuming you got one from the newer run, that was likely the issue. They used to be built like tanks, now they just feel like tanks.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

disco_potato said:


> Prometheus dipped in quality ~2 years ago. Assuming you got one from the newer run, that was likely the issue. They used to be built like tanks, now they just feel like tanks.


Agreed, and I had the newer version.


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Had anybody sent back their xikar because of the finish? I have a lighter still works great but the finish is coming off. I got it on sale but based of the original MSRP, I don't feel like the finish should be coming off


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

BigPuffer said:


> Had anybody sent back their xikar because of the finish? I have a lighter still works great but the finish is coming off. I got it on sale but based of the original MSRP, I don't feel like the finish should be coming off


No, but I love when my stuff gets wear and tear. I hate when something looks too nice and I'm afraid to scratch it.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

heres my experience...I just had a xikar quit working. I sent it to them and I received a new one, no questions asked....so it's a 50-50....you can buy a lot of $10 lighters for the price of a xikar. but one xikar will last a lifetime....I'm not a fan of spending money on accessories but I have 2 lighters I will never have to replace.....all in do time also...If you just started, spend your money on sticks for a year...then maybe look at lighters later. and look for deals


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> heres my experience...I just had a xikar quit working. I sent it to them and I received a new one, no questions asked....so it's a 50-50....you can buy a lot of $10 lighters for the price of a xikar. but one xikar will last a lifetime....I'm not a fan of spending money on accessories but I have 2 lighters I will never have to replace.....all in do time also...If you just started, spend your money on sticks for a year...then maybe look at lighters later. and look for deals


LOL. $10?!? Besides the xikar one, I go for the $5 lighters. Those little black lighters from CI work pretty well. Gave one to my friend and one sits as back up in my car. What was the turn around time on the lighter?


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

about 3 weeks....and it took me over a year to buy one...but I do like it....but I still weigh buying sticks to buying accessories....and sticks always win!


BigPuffer said:


> LOL. $10?!? Besides the xikar one, I go for the $5 lighters. Those little black lighters from CI work pretty well. Gave one to my friend and one sits as back up in my car. What was the turn around time on the lighter?


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Here is my favorite go two lighter, and have no trouble with touch ups, depends on how you hold it. Also my favorite fuel! As already stated bad fuel will ruin all lighters.
> 
> Vertigo triple flame under $10, over two years old never fails. Nice lighters are like nice watches but mine usually don't get much use. The Vertigo gets all the use even at the high end Lounges. I spend more on a good pour of scotch than 3 of these. Lol


This is my exact set up and it works flawlessly. I actually have a couple better lighters still in original packaging waiting for this $7 cheapie to fail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docv_73 (Nov 18, 2018)

I've had two Colibri lighters, a thin one I paid about $60 for, and a bulky one with a built in guillotine cutter, I paid about $130 for. Both were beautiful and functioned flawlessly. I wouldn't trade them for 100 cheap ones. I also currently use a cheaper Vertigo lighter. It works well, but it gets HOT real fast. Try lighting a nice fat 48 - 64 gauge cigar then put that bad boy back in your pocket! 😬

Cheap might light good, but a lot of the expensive ones are more durable, nicer looking, and run much cooler.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I bought a pack of three of these about 4 years ago, online, for $10.00, delivered. 
They are Single Flame Torches. 

About 3 months ago, I tossed the first one I started using, I am on the second one right now. That's it.

It is far more about the fuel you use, than the lighter itself. I use Vector Quintuplus (5) Times filtered fuel, been using it for many, many years.


----------



## Garyk (Nov 16, 2018)

I am using an alec bradley lighter that came in a variety pack I bought..its got 3 torch style flames .

As far as brand/price, I haven't landed on anything myself..at least not intentionally.

My personal preference goes to the torch style lighters with multiple flames because I tend to smoke the larger ring gauges between 50 and 70. You can get away with a single Flame but you've got to turn it up to properly toast it before lighting it and I find that turning it up can send flame shooting up the sides of the cigar, burning up the wrapper. Multiple torch style flames mean I can keep it turned down, and still toast/light the foot evenly for a nice start to every stick. 

I guess that the end of the day its function over fashion where I'm concerned


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I bought a pack of three of these about 4 years ago, online, for $10.00, delivered.
> They are Single Flame Torches.
> 
> About 3 months ago, I tossed the first one I started using, I am on the second one right now. That's it.
> ...


I may be mistaken but I thought I read in an older thread that you use to use Lucienne? Any reason for the change?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

BigPuffer said:


> I may be mistaken but I thought I read in an older thread that you use to use Lucienne? Any reason for the change?


How old is that thread? I really do not recall using Lucienne, but anything is possible. I have been using Vector for at least 8/10 years now. I am not really sure which ones I was using back then.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> How old is that thread? I really do not recall using Lucienne, but anything is possible. I have *been using Vector for at least 8/10 years now*. I am not really sure which ones I was using back then.


That can is proof positive you've been using Vector a long time Johnny! It's been several years since Vector used the "Quntuplus" designation on the cans. It's now "Signature Premium" with "Formula 14" pushing "Filtered 14 times" (or upto). Pretty sure it's still technically 5x refined, but with additional filtering steps adding to that. Not even sure if anything changed except the can. It may have always had that much filtering, just without the marketing - IDK, but it sure was, and still is among the best, if not the very best butane around.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

curmudgeonista said:


> That can is proof positive you've been using Vector a long time Johnny! It's been several years since Vector used the "Quntuplus" designation on the cans. It's now "Signature Premium" with "Formula 14" pushing "Filtered 14 times" (or upto). Pretty sure it's still technically 5x refined, but with additional filtering steps adding to that. Not even sure if anything changed except the can. It may have always had that much filtering, just without the marketing - IDK, but it sure was, and still is among the best, if not the very best butane around.
> 
> View attachment 233082


Thanks for the input and support!

After having gone through a few cans and really liking it, I ordered a batch of Vector, possibly 6 years ago. I ordered a six pack at the time, it was the very best deal. That photo is of the last can I have, which I just started, a few months ago. I'll need to resupply soon. Thanks for the heads-up on the new name, etc.


----------

